# weird twingy feeling



## EMTStudentwa (Dec 2, 2010)

Lately I've been getting a weird dull burning sensation under my left shoulder blade. Its similar to like a churny stomach feeling but in my back. Its kind of intermittent and may be associated with diet. I don't have the healthiest diet. I pretty much live on eggs bread and spaghetti. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 2, 2010)

> *No Medical Advice*
> To ensure the safety of all members, EMTLife members are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Members seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.



Thread closed.


----------

